# Pizza Hut



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

What do you guys do about the Pizza Hut Big Meal Boxes? DD store doesn’t have a bag they will fit in and I’m not paying Pizza Hut $99.95 for a bag.
So far I’ve been wrapping the box in my car blanket, but I bet the Health Department would have a fit if they saw that.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Atavar said:


> What do you guys do about the Pizza Hut Big Meal Boxes?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Just contact support to.cancel for oversized item, I guess. They either don't carry them in my market, or people are too cheap to order them.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> Just contact support to.cancel for oversized item, I guess. They either don't carry them in my market, or people are too cheap to order them.


Yeah, tried that. Support verified it would hurt both my acceptance and completion rates. My plan at this time is to deliver in sub freezing weather without a bag.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

elelegido said:


> Billy-Bob has a nice surprise for you at his place if you get him his pies nice and hot.
> View attachment 687730


Edited - referenced post removed


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Atavar said:


> How did that help anyone? People pity you for your useless responses. It really highlights your ignorance and immaturity And it’s not even funny.


Not a fan, huh?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Atavar said:


> View attachment 687721
> 
> What do you guys do about the Pizza Hut Big Meal Boxes? DD store doesn’t have a bag they will fit in and I’m not paying Pizza Hut $99.95 for a bag.
> So far I’ve been wrapping the box in my car blanket, but I bet the Health Department would have a fit if they saw that.


The $99.95 bag is well worth it !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> View attachment 687723


That was the " DIPPING STRIPS" BOX !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Atavar said:


> View attachment 687721
> 
> What do you guys do about the Pizza Hut Big Meal Boxes? DD store doesn’t have a bag they will fit in and I’m not paying Pizza Hut $99.95 for a bag.
> So far I’ve been wrapping the box in my car blanket, but I bet the Health Department would have a fit if they saw that.


I can get 4 of these in my Hyundai Elantra .
Without using trunk.
3 on back seat,1 one on passenger seat.
Great for plant & school orders.








$36.99 Amazon.
The units at my store have wire racks inside. 
They won't fold flat for storage. They have shelves for each pizza made of thick guage wire.

It appears capable of transporting several long " Big Dinner Boxes also


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amazon has a Huge Variety


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

This one would be pretty cool for motorcycle delivery.








It's a back pack.








Might get a used electric motorcycle & charge it for free at work. . .


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

New2This said:


> Dude you're better than this


Sorry, if you were talking to me. 
I just get so tired of the pointless denigrating and harassing posts.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

New2This said:


> Dude you're better than this


Better than that big fat dude?
Idk as I've aged my standards have lowered considerably at the very least he could teach
her how to consume mass quantities 
If you are delivering pizza hut there
probably isnt much lower to get...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Atavar said:


> Sorry, if you were talking to me.
> I just get so tired of the pointless denigrating and harassing posts.





25rides7daysaweek said:


> Better than that big fat dude?
> Idk as I've aged my standards have lowered considerably at the very least he could teach
> her how to consume mass quantities
> If you are delivering pizza hut there
> probably isnt much lower to get...



It was about a comment that was deleted


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

New2This said:


> It was about a comment that was deleted


Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Better than that big fat dude?
> Idk as I've aged my standards have lowered considerably at the very least he could teach
> her how to consume mass quantities
> If you are delivering pizza hut there
> probably isnt much lower to get...


Another brilliant riposte… not


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Better than that big fat dude?
> Idk as I've aged my standards have lowered considerably at the very least he could teach
> her how to consume mass quantities
> If you are delivering pizza hut there
> probably isnt much lower to get...


I ENJOY DELIVERING PIZZA !


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> This one would be pretty cool for motorcycle delivery.
> View attachment 687735
> 
> It's a back pack.
> ...


Unfortunately none of those will fit a 28" wide pizza box. Believe me, I looked on Amazon.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I can get 4 of these in my Hyundai Elantra .
> Without using trunk.
> 3 on back seat,1 one on passenger seat.
> Great for plant & school orders.
> ...


I’ll check that one out. Thanks.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I think I found the one I was looking for thanks to @tohunt4me ’s post. I’ll go measure a box at Pizza Hut tomorrow. 
Ya never know when you’ll have to deliver a full sheet cake. Lol


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

2 standard bags - one on the “east” side, one on the “west”, with openings (obvi) facing each other.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> The $99.95 bag is well worth it !


If you have an extra $99.95 laying around.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

If I get an order that won't fit in the bags that I have, I just deliver it without bags (assuming that it will fit in my car). The bags that I have work fine for 99+% of the orders that I get. I'm not buying additional equipment for the super rare coffin corner cases. I wouldn't even lug the additional equipment around in my car if they gave it to me for free.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

Most customers are not as obsessed with the temperature of their food as some drivers seem to be. I use a thermal bag and pizza box when I can, but if the box doesn’t fit, the customer will understand. Most deliveries are still leave at door. Even in Winter when it’s bitterly cold, the food is still setting there after I walk back to my car and drive away.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Atavar said:


> I just get so tired of the pointless denigrating and harassing posts.


Billy-Bob isn't denigrating or harrassing anyone. The humour behind it was visual social commentary on what kind of client would order a huge box containing two pizzas, bread sticks and whatever those fried & battered items are. It wasn't aimed to be negative at you yet, once again, you assume that people are attacking you and you get defensive and lash out. It seems to me that you enjoy playing the victim. "Oooh... look a me... they're picking on me again". When nothing of the kind happened. You really do have a stick up your ass a lot of the time - you need to chill out.

You're also a hypocrite. You complain about people making pointless replies to your posts, yet when I made a thread trying to sell some concert tickets, you replied to it with a total garbage post asking if the tickets included a free Uber ride, and something about, "if so, it would show that Uber drivers cared" or other such nonsense. It was a total nonsense post. However, I didn't throw a hissy fit at you. In that instance I simply had your comment removed as it was littering a classified ad in which I was trying to sell items; otherwise if it was just a regular post I would probably have ignored it. The point is that you should not complain about the exact thing you do yourself. 

If you don't find a post funny, then the best thing to do is not laugh. You could lash out at the poster and attack them but, again, it just makes you look uptight.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mcwharthog said:


> Most customers are not as obsessed with the temperature of their food as some drivers seem to be. I use a thermal bag and pizza box when I can, but if the box doesn’t fit, the customer will understand. Most deliveries are still leave at door. Even in Winter when it’s bitterly cold, the food is still setting there after I walk back to my car and drive away.


Nothing like " PRESENTATION" when Delivering.
Pulling open the pizza bag & steam rushing out at the front door !
I get tipped well.

I present food like a strip tease . .








Consider it a follow up to the Commercials.

Pizza is an EXPERIENCE.

THE PIZZA " RITUAL" MUST BE SPECIAL !

( THATS WHY IM #1!)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Billy-Bob isn't denigrating or harrassing anyone. The humour behind it was visual social commentary on what kind of client would order a huge box containing two pizzas, bread sticks and whatever those fried & battered items are. It wasn't aimed to be negative at you yet, once again, you assume that people are attacking you and you get defensive and lash out. It seems to me that you enjoy playing the victim. "Oooh... look a me... they're picking on me again". When nothing of the kind happened. You really do have a stick up your ass a lot of the time - you need to chill out.
> 
> You're also a hypocrite. You complain about people making pointless replies to your posts, yet when I made a thread trying to sell some concert tickets, you replied to it with a total garbage post asking if the tickets included a free Uber ride, and something about, "if so, it would show that Uber drivers cared" or other such nonsense. It was a total nonsense post. However, I didn't throw a hissy fit at you. In that instance I simply had your comment removed as it was littering a classified ad in which I was trying to sell items; otherwise if it was just a regular post I would probably have ignored it. The point is that you should not complain about the exact thing you do yourself.
> 
> If you don't find a post funny, then the best thing to do is not laugh. You could lash out at the poster and attack them but, again, it just makes you look uptight.


The fried battered substance are " Wings".
Boneless chicken wings.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Atavar said:


> I think I found the one I was looking for thanks to @tohunt4me ’s post. I’ll go measure a box at Pizza Hut tomorrow.
> Ya never know when you’ll have to deliver a full sheet cake. Lol
> View attachment 687741


The long bags normally can hold up to 8 large pizzas also. 4 stacked on each side.( When the bag opens lengthways )
Normal bags will hold 4 large or 5 medium without crushing.

With the long boxes you must watch for boxes sagging in the center. Bag handles pull up on box ends. Careful with stacking other items atop long boxes in bag regarding placement.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Unfortunately none of those will fit a 28" wide pizza box. Believe me, I looked on Amazon.


I carry several bags and insulated boxes in my car, including a very large one, but they were of no use that one time I accepted a commercial order from a large health facility way out in the country (25 min ride.) Unbeknownst to me, a previous driver had stolen some of the food so they had demanded the restaurant seal evrything. Which... left me with a huge box that was about 30x20x16 and over 25lbs!

I simply unpacked my car's emergency blanket (aka space blanket) and wrapped it around the box. The food arrived just as hot as when I left.

These blankets cost a few bucks and are, of the top of my head, roughly 60" wide x 80" long.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Yeah, tried that. Support verified it would hurt both my acceptance and completion rates. My plan at this time is to deliver in sub freezing weather without a bag.


Strap the pizza to the roof of your vehicle so it thoroughly cools… tell the customer reheated pizza tastes much better. 😁


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Strap the pizza to the roof of your vehicle so it thoroughly cools… tell the customer reheated pizza tastes much better. 😁


Pizza Delivery is Best handled by PROFESSIONALS


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Strap the pizza to the roof of your vehicle so it thoroughly cools… tell the customer reheated pizza tastes much better. 😁


Could catch on. I remember when, if someone served you cold coffee in a cafe, you'd hand it back and complain. Now, people pay 5 bucks for one in Starbucks.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

elelegido said:


> Billy-Bob isn't denigrating or harrassing anyone. The humour behind it was visual social commentary on what kind of client would order a huge box containing two pizzas, bread sticks and whatever those fried & battered items are. It wasn't aimed to be negative at you yet, once again, you assume that people are attacking you and you get defensive and lash out. It seems to me that you enjoy playing the victim. "Oooh... look a me... they're picking on me again". When nothing of the kind happened. You really do have a stick up your ass a lot of the time - you need to chill out.
> 
> You're also a hypocrite. You complain about people making pointless replies to your posts, yet when I made a thread trying to sell some concert tickets, you replied to it with a total garbage post asking if the tickets included a free Uber ride, and something about, "if so, it would show that Uber drivers cared" or other such nonsense. It was a total nonsense post. However, I didn't throw a hissy fit at you. In that instance I simply had your comment removed as it was littering a classified ad in which I was trying to sell items; otherwise if it was just a regular post I would probably have ignored it. The point is that you should not complain about the exact thing you do yourself.
> 
> If you don't find a post funny, then the best thing to do is not laugh. You could lash out at the poster and attack them but, again, it just makes you look uptight.


Much better uptight than ignorant like the pointless poor humour posts.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Strap the pizza to the roof of your vehicle so it thoroughly cools… tell the customer reheated pizza tastes much better. 😁


Lol. Actually it is better, especially if reheated in a convection oven or air fryer. Wings and egg rolls and French fries too.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Pizza Delivery is Best handled by PROFESSIONALS


If I ever delivered a pizza to you… it would need 3 Valium’s to calm it down… and get its cheese on straight.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

My Damn Franchise is imploding !
2 managers quit my store 1 1/2 weeks ago.
Store has been closed since .
Been working another store 20 miles away since .
Both managers quit there Today !
Store is Now closed since afternoon.

Called up my old manager.
She was managing about a mile from my house.
( Less profitable for drivers)
Found out she quit a week ago !

Went visit a store 35 miles away. Where I've picked up work before. Manager had quit,but they talked her back in.

2 PROFITABLE STORES CLOSED !

MANAGEMENT IN A SHAMBLES.
THE OWNER KEEPS THIS UP,THEY WILL LOSE FRANCHISE !

I AM ACTIVELY BEING RECRUITED BY DOMINOS.
I HATE TO DO IT.
MORE MONEY PER HOUR.
STORES THAT DONT CLOSE FOR WEEKS COSTING ME MONEY . . . 

FINALLY GOT MY DAMN STORE STAFFED UP PROPERLY !
AFTER COVID.
AFTER THE HURRICANE.

EVERYONE WILL LEAVE WITHOUT WORK FOR 2 WEEKS !


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> My Damn Franchise is imploding !
> 2 managers quit my store 1 1/2 weeks ago.
> Store has been closed since .
> Been working another store 20 miles away since .
> ...


Buy the franchise… STOP DRIVING 😉


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Buy the franchise… STOP DRIVING 😉


I only want 2-3 stores.
I could Actually make That happen.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> I only want 2-3 stores.
> I could Actually make That happen.


Seriously… If you have the opportunity to actually do that… then by all means go for it while the opportunity is available.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Atavar said:


> Much better uptight than ignorant like the pointless poor humour posts.


Again, have a look in the mirror, and also the "pointless poor humour post" you littered my thread with. Ya hypocrite!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Seriously… If you have the opportunity to actually do that… then by all means go for it while the opportunity is available.


I do not think the owner would sell the 3 stores I want.

Yet I Know exactly who I would staff with.
I would make my chosen employees shareholders.
With a Decent salary.
Would focus on making a Living.
Not " strip mining resources".


----------



## brandinoroberto2 (1 mo ago)

What do you mean what do I do? I do one of the following: A) don’t use an insulated bag B) sit the pizza in the back seat floor C) drive to the address & mark the order delivered then eat the pizza D( All of the Above


----------



## pamfau (3 mo ago)

Grubhubflub said:


> Just contact support to.cancel for oversized item, I guess. They either don't carry them in my market, or people are too cheap to order them.


I bought an x-tra large insulated bag from Amazon. I will try to copy and paste the link. It can be laid on n its side, and if nothing else, you can throw a blanket on the part that sticks out and zip the rest up. I haven't delivered any, but it does hold extra large pizzas and pretty long....https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08BJ9QWGY/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Atavar said:


> View attachment 687721
> 
> What do you guys do about the Pizza Hut Big Meal Boxes? DD store doesn’t have a bag they will fit in and I’m not paying Pizza Hut $99.95 for a bag.
> So far I’ve been wrapping the box in my car blanket, but I bet the Health Department would have a fit if they saw that.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

I’ve run into this a couple of times. No need to over think it. Half goes in the hot bag, half hangs out. I would not spend $99 or $32.99 or 10 cents for an oversized pizza bag.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Jumpin Jim said:


> I’ve run into this a couple of times. No need to over think it. Half goes in the hot bag, half hangs out. I would not spend $99 or $32.99 or 10 cents for an oversized pizza bag.


I agree. I only once had that ugly thing. Just cuddled it up in 2 standard bags (as outlined above) and it was perfectly fine.

My rule is: if I need something _consistently_, I’ll invest. If it’s a one-off, no need to.

Space blankets - I’ve invested. They’re versatile to do double duty, and with my road trips are good to have even if I never deliver again.


----------



## avidday04 (Sep 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> My Damn Franchise is imploding !
> 2 managers quit my store 1 1/2 weeks ago.
> Store has been closed since .
> Been working another store 20 miles away since .
> ...


What city? This has to be by me.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I do what you do, but I use towels instead of blankets.


----------



## JanetGraceMusic (Oct 18, 2021)

tohunt4me said:


> My Damn Franchise is imploding !
> 2 managers quit my store 1 1/2 weeks ago.
> Store has been closed since .
> Been working another store 20 miles away since .
> ...


I am so, so sorry. Can you check other restaurants too like the pizzerias, Asian food places, grocery stores, leave a sign up at all the grocery stores and everywhere you can like apartment complexes and stuff offering people rides for less or something. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

JanetGraceMusic said:


> I am so, so sorry. Can you check other restaurants too like the pizzerias, Asian food places, grocery stores, leave a sign up at all the grocery stores and everywhere you can like apartment complexes and stuff offering people rides for less or something. I wish you all the best.


Delivery.


----------

